# Australian Holden/Nissan



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I've been into Nissans for a while, and I absolutely love them. One great thing about Nissan is the compatibility of foreign parts with USDM cars. This broad basis of options makes custumozing a car fun, like I do with my S13. But there are so many more levels to Nissan. I'm curious about the connection between Holden and Nissan, and if Holden made any other cars powered by Nissan engines (other than Nizmodore's awesome and beloved Commodore Calais.) I'm also curious about the RB30E. Does anyone have one in the states? Did that engine appear in any JDM cars? There's so much more to learn here.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*CA18DET SMIC*

Well, no one likes Aussie motors I guess, except for Nizmodore who sent me a very informative PM. I've got another issue... Has anyone mounted an OE 180SX SMIC in a 240? If so, I'd love to see pictures. Please help me out here! Project 180SX is almost complete!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm sure people have, but why? it's crappy! spend the money and go with a fmic!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Consideration*



chimmike said:


> I'm sure people have, but why? it's crappy! spend the money and go with a fmic!


There's a lot more to consider here. First off, like my buddy Opium, I'm PISS POOR. Second of all, I'm not planning on running any more boost than the factory turbo (with Mine's ECU) pushes out, so I really don't need massive FMIC. Also, FMIC would involve modifying the bumper and removing the auxiliary fan. This is another question of mine, has anyone removed the fan without going to electric primary radiator fan setup? Furthermore, the money for the FMIC is needed for a 180SX VLSD. Also, I like stock, when it's 180SX stock. SMIC can be cool...

Now, has anyone done SMIC? If so, help me out!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I'm sure people have, but why? it's crappy! spend the money and go with a fmic!


BTW, your car gives me wood.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, if all goes as planned, this car (and me) will be moving to minnesota in June for 7 months.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

chimmike said:


> well, if all goes as planned, this car (and me) will be moving to minnesota in June for 7 months.


Are you serious? Where in Minnesota?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> Also, FMIC would involve modifying the bumper and removing the auxiliary fan.


A lot of 180's didnt come with the 'auxiliary fan' (which is an AC fan) and even so there is no need to remove it when fitting a FMIC. Just put the FMIC directly behind the bumper support bar (intrusion bar). It will clear the fan no problem

As for fitting the SMIC, cut the triangular section of metal out on the drivers side corner where the piping goes, fit the piping and the cooler up. It should sit there being held by the piping. From here all you need to do is make up a simple bracket that goes from the corner mounting hole on the IC to somewhere on the chassis rail. Just find a spare hole and use a bolt.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Oh and a bit of information on your original question...
Holden and Nissan also shared the N13 platform in the shape of the Nissan Pulsar and the Holden Astra. The engine was a 1.8L Family II Opel engine that Nissan re-engineered for slightly more power and better reliability. The engine was transplanted from the Holden Camira - ironically voted one of the worst Australian made cars of all time. The same family of engine can be found in todays Daewoos. 

Nissan came out with a number of variants of the N13 - 1.6L Nissan GA single point fuel injected engine in the GL, 1.8 Opel MPFI engine in the Q and Ti, the SSS (sedan) which had the 1.8 and upgraded interior and suspension and the very limited Nissan SVD's (sedan only) which had stainless exhaust manifold and upgraded exhaust and suspension.

Holden had a limited version of the N13 Astra called the SV1800. It was actually an HSV and had HSV badging and upgraded interior. Same crappy holden version motor though. It did have a cool aero kit which was a bonus.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

jees. it seems that holden is EVERYONES bitch.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Rubber hosing*



Joel said:


> A lot of 180's didnt come with the 'auxiliary fan' (which is an AC fan) and even so there is no need to remove it when fitting a FMIC. Just put the FMIC directly behind the bumper support bar (intrusion bar). It will clear the fan no problem
> 
> As for fitting the SMIC, cut the triangular section of metal out on the drivers side corner where the piping goes, fit the piping and the cooler up. It should sit there being held by the piping. From here all you need to do is make up a simple bracket that goes from the corner mounting hole on the IC to somewhere on the chassis rail. Just find a spare hole and use a bolt.


Thanks for the info about the AC fan... I'm going to remove it, I have no AC anyways. I know about the mounting bit, I was just curious to see pictures if anyone had any (?)... I might just end up using first gen DSM SMIC mounting equipment...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> jees. it seems that holden is EVERYONES bitch.


Holden had some awesome cars though, even if their best cars used engines from other companies.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> The engine was a 1.8L Family II Opel engine that Nissan re-engineered for slightly more power and better reliability.


Another Urban legend, just like cop chips. All of those motors I've pulled apart (well 3) have been the same inside. Oh and the computer map is the same from what I've been told.....where did you get this info from?

That opel motor in Twin cam turbo form, also powered the Opel Caliba. In Europe (england) with the Vaxhuall cavilir (spelling?) Turbo these things are rocket ships.

The early model (JB') Camira's where shit. That killed the cars reputation. The later model JD's where better, but the damage had been done. You still can't get around the fact that its a FWD car, and nobody save the italians (With their Alfa Sud's and 33's) can make a FWD go around a corner correctly......(hint equal lengh front driveshafts) 

Still the funny thing is that Camira's have so many useful and well made parts that you can put into other cars...really..... 

You'll probably also claim 4Kw more power in the Australian built R31's with the RB30E over the VL's with a RB30E......I wonder why that it, the Cam timeing is exactly the same (some people have claimed its diffrent...its not) and if the motor in the VL has less power, why is putting a VL airbox and crossover pipe in a R31 a good basic mod? The exhausts are almost the same (I'll give a little here) 

Aussie motors, the HEC 304 Black motor, Dyno queen motors  1500hp on pump fuel (really...BP ultimate) no jap motor came close in the aussie dyno comps. All the "good" high powered Jap motors needed higher octane fuel, to be fair to them its what they where designed to run) The VL also came with this motor  but the versionof that motor in the VL was bad....really really bad....plus I don't really care for V8's.....

The VL's are oftem singled out for abuse because of what they are powered by.....and alot of the people who drive them are dickheads.....sort of reminds me of the majority of S13 owners who think they can drift.... and Skyline owners who get all their work done at a workshop instead of getting their hands dirty...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Oh and my new RB30 (now with twin cams) is in my car and running......


















Note the water/methanol injectors in the inlet manifold......

I've got to run it in and get my gearbox fixed (I'm on my backup box.....alot a people would laugh if I told you what it was out of....its a Old Nissan bluebird serries 3, 5 speed  the gearfaces are tiny ) 

THEN I'll get some power figures......

(and it REALLY needs a clean!)


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Another Urban legend, just like cop chips. All of those motors I've pulled apart (well 3) have been the same inside. Oh and the computer map is the same from what I've been told.....where did you get this info from?


Sorry I stand corrected. Furthur research shows the Camira engine was improved with a joint development between Nissan and Holden



> That opel motor in Twin cam turbo form, also powered the Opel Caliba. In Europe (england) with the Vaxhuall cavilir (spelling?) Turbo these things are rocket ships.


Ive never thought of that as a possible engine swap, hmmm...


> You'll probably also claim 4Kw more power in the Australian built R31's with the RB30E over the VL's with a RB30E......


No, i hate Pintaras... white, open diffed whales


----------



## Bobjones (Feb 3, 2005)

*Nizmodore*

Champ, Nice work with the Rb25 head.

How did you overcome the timing belt issue in relation to the idlers???

Also are you running a cooler as it looks like your running straight off the turbo from the pics...a far from smart thing to do as you WILL stuff up a twin cam head faster than the old RB30ET head!!!


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> I've never thought of that as a possible engine swap, hmmm...


I know.....that would be scarey.....Blown away by a Camira....Oh the shame! I'm ashamed to admit this but I have a soft spot for the Camira for some reason....I need help.....



> Champ, Nice work with the Rb25 head.
> 
> How did you overcome the timing belt issue in relation to the idlers???
> 
> Also are you running a cooler as it looks like your running straight off the turbo from the pics...a far from smart thing to do as you WILL stuff up a twin cam head faster than the old RB30ET head!!!


I'm actually running a supercharger, the outlet temps are far cooler. Anyway the plan is (once I pay of my largish turbo) to go to a twincharged setup (turbo and a supercharger). The turbo feeds into the supercharger via a large intercooler. Lancia Delta S4/ Nissan March superturbo Style  I'm just going to get it running with the blower on (at only 4psi) with the standard RB25DE exhaust manifold.....

The idlers where a easy thing to fix, I taped a M10x1.5 hole above the water pump on the inlet side and installed it there. Quite easy. Well if you don't drill through to the water jacket like I did  Its O.K the stud blocked off the hole and with a bit of thread seal, doesn't leak! 

There is already a thread in the RB30 block for the cam belt idler on the exhaust side, but alas you can't actually use a idler because it makes the tension on the timeing belt too high (stupid VW/Audi timeing belt....really!) The simple solution is to use another tensioner and slack it off a bit. 

You'll also notice if you look at the inlet manifold I have twin point water injection


----------

